# My First DIY Project (75 Gallon Tank Stand)



## hackett896

So I decided to start my first fist tank DIY project. Currently the stand my 75 gallon is on has seen a better day, and we all know that stands are severely overpriced. I decided to make my own after pricing stands. It doesn't help that my tank is not normal dimensions for a 75 gallon. Anyway, the frame is about 75% complete, and so far I only have roughly $150 into the project. Part of that money is power tools I needed to buy (skill saw and power drill). Attached are pictures of my progress, and as I put the sides on, build the interior and hang the doors, I will update with current pictures. Hope you enjoy, and I am looking forward to your comments. The frame is not 100% complete because I ran out of screws and I shorted myself on lumber. Back to the store I go.


----------



## Deeda

Nice job for your first time, it is looking good!!

I see that you are not using any canister filters and I only mention it because if you decide to add any, you want enough room under the stand to work comfortably and allow for the height of the filter. I actually laid the lower inside 2 x 4's flat for the flooring to allow a bit of extra height for canisters.


----------



## hackett896

Thanks for the heads up. Didn't think about that. May switch them to lay down and give myself a little extra room. My current stand does not have the room and that is one of the reasons I am building the new one.


----------



## hackett896

So, it has been a while since I made any progress on my stand. Work has been crazy. But anyway, the frame is finished, and now it is time for me to skin it. I will be using 1/4" maple, and using corner edging to smooth out the sides. More pictures to come, but here is another picture of the frame now that it is complete. Bare with me please, and don't be too rough on me. This is my first major project, and I have been learning as I go.


----------



## hackett896

What thickness plywood would you put on the top? I was going to go with 1/4" but do not know if I should go with 3.8" or 1/2". Let me know please.


----------



## Borsig

Why plywood the top at all? Waste of wood and money IMO. Bring the top trim up enough so that it covers part of the bottom rim of the tank. With the substrate in the tank, you'd never ever see the top. I wouldnt do it. None of my built stands have anything but a frame for the top.


----------



## Deeda

I agree you should not need a plywood top on the stand unless you are using an acrylic aquarium.

Now if your aquarium is slightly smaller than the top of the stand, you could use a piece of lauan to give a finished appearance.


----------



## POPSS

looks like a damm nice job, i would rap in 1/2" bringing it up 1" to cradle tank persay, can go with finished ply wood and stain and seal or veneer(sp) it. Either way nice job!!!


----------

